# Pearling agent



## DaisySoap (May 1, 2020)

Hello fellow soap makers,
I am wondering what I can use to give my liquid soap pearl effect and where should I buy it from? I've been looking for Glycol disparate, So far I wasn't able to find any supplier that has any. Thanks


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 1, 2020)

Surprisingly, lard soap is opaque with a pearlescent look, although it does clear in about 6 months. At least that's been my experience.  Try 50/50 lard and PKO -- it's our family & friends favorite.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 1, 2020)

You can get pearly effects by adding stearic acid. Search for Irish Lass's creamy coco shea tutorial.


----------



## DaisySoap (May 1, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Surprisingly, lard soap is opaque with a pearlescent look, although it does clear in about 6 months. At least that's been my experience.  Try 50/50 lard and PKO -- it's our family & friends favorite.



Thanks for the advice, 
So you mean a soap with 50% lard and 50% pko? Is it good for a hand soap? I'm asking cause I'm very new to liquid soap making.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 1, 2020)

DaisySoap said:


> Thanks for the advice,
> So you mean a soap with 50% lard and 50% pko? Is it good for a hand soap? I'm asking cause I'm very new to liquid soap making.


You're very welcome, Daisy.  I call it "HOG WASH" Hair & Body Shampoo because it's good all over. Good lather and rinses clean. For hand soap, we use it in a foamer. I have one at every sink, Kitchen & Baths.

Just a head's up since you are a beginner -- there are about as many different ways to make Liquid Soap as there are LS'ers! LOL To get a good grounding in the method, here's a link to Alaiyna B's Blogspot.

*Basic Liquid Soap Making & Information*

There are a LOT of Liquid Soap recipes around. Most of them are large batches. No matter what recipe you try, start with small batches. Resize the batch to 12 oz oils = 16 oz. paste.  You can then divide that up into four 4 oz. portions to play with to determine the optimum amount of dilution water, colorant, fragrance, etc. needed.

When using SoapCalc, be sure to choose "*KOH*". (Seems obvious, but it's easy to forget.  )
Under the "Water" heading, choose *Water : Lye Ratio* and type in 3:1. 
For *Super Fat*, I choose 0% because I want all my fats/oils fully saponified. Some LS'ers use 3-4% SF which is a matter of preference. It eliminates the need to neutralize excess lye.
Leave *Fragrance* blank until after the batch is diluted. Here's how it looks.






Hope this helps! HAPPY LS-ING!


----------



## DaisySoap (May 1, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> You're very welcome, Daisy.  I call it "HOG WASH" Hair & Body Shampoo because it's good all over. Good lather and rinses clean. For hand soap, we use it in a foamer. I have one at every sink, Kitchen & Baths.
> 
> Just a head's up since you are a beginner -- there are about as many different ways to make Liquid Soap as there are LS'ers! LOL To get a good grounding in the method, here's a link to Alaiyna B's Blogspot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the all the detailed information.  They're very helpful.


----------



## BettyW (Oct 31, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> You're very welcome, Daisy.  I call it "HOG WASH" Hair & Body Shampoo because it's good all over. Good lather and rinses clean. For hand soap, we use it in a foamer. I have one at every sink, Kitchen & Baths.
> 
> Just a head's up since you are a beginner -- there are about as many different ways to make Liquid Soap as there are LS'ers! LOL To get a good grounding in the method, here's a link to Alaiyna B's Blogspot.
> 
> ...



How does this liquid soap smell of lard?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 31, 2020)

BettyW said:


> How does this liquid soap smell of lard?


Not at all.


----------



## BettyW (Nov 1, 2020)

That is good to know!!
Do you heat the liquid soap when adding EO or FO with the Polysorbate 80 ?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 4, 2020)

BettyW said:


> Do you heat the liquid soap when adding EO or FO with the Polysorbate 80 ?


Sometimes you can add it to room temp LS. Every fragrance is different. Usually it helps to warm the soap to 140°F or so.


----------



## BettyW (Nov 4, 2020)

Where is the best place to purchase the palm kernel oil?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 5, 2020)

BettyW said:


> Where is the best place to purchase the palm kernel oil?



Most suppliers carry it.  Wholesale Supplies Plus, Soaper's Choice are both good.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 5, 2020)

BettyW said:


> Where is the best place to purchase the palm kernel oil?


Be sure to buy the flakes -- much easier to use. 
*SoapersChoice.com Palm Kernel Flakes, 8 lbs*.

I buy all my oils/butters/fats and even Ewax and other cosmetic oils for lotion-making from Soapers Choice, outside of Chicago. It's a very good company to do business with. They have been around ever since I first started soaping in 2004. To get the best shipping price, order more than one oil at a time. Pomace Olive Oil is a good choice to add to your order because few suppliers carry it and it has a long shelf life. JMHO, it's the best OO for soap making. 

*ETA:* They also sell lard and beef tallow if you're interested in soaping those fats.


----------



## BettyW (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you!!
I have palm kernel flakes but thought it should be palm kernel oil.


----------



## BettyW (Nov 15, 2020)

Can you post a picture of your Hog Wash Liquid Soap with color added?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 15, 2020)

BettyW said:


> Can you post a picture of your Hog Wash Liquid Soap with color added?


I don't have a pic of the Hog Wash at the moment, but here's a pic of the _*Foamer Soap*_ I make.


----------

